
Ask HN: Is Angelist now the spammy new LinkedIn? - hoodoof
I seem to be getting an increasing number of &quot;connect with me on AngelList!&quot; emails.<p>Anyone else getting the same?<p>Spammy spammy LinkedIn all over again....
======
gnutel0
I don't get many of them. I've since moved on to FounderDating though.

